# keith johns



## bigbear13 (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on Keith Johns new place in junction, how is the hunting there


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

I know a group going the weekend of the 5th of sept. I'll see how they do.


----------



## bigbear13 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you, I appreciate the feed back


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Looks to me like they're knocking 'em down in Junction. I really wanted to try the new place before deer season opens but schedule just ain't gonna work. Otherwise, I'd be there in a heartbeat. Keith and Wade are good people. Check them out on Facebook for recent results.


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

Keith used to be a calf roper and years he was a really bad ***** fighter but he's a really nice guy. Only talked to him at a few calf ropings


----------

